

A hackathon exclusively for women - vivekprakash
https://www.hackerearth.com/women-hackathon-2015/?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=women

======
kakkou
I can imagine the backlash if the title read "A hackathon exclusively for
men".

------
ectopic_cheeto
but what about a hackathon for men? WHAT ABOUT A HACKATHON FOR MEN? also, why
isn't anybody encouraging men to take teaching, childcare, or nursing jobs
(which pay less than software development)? there have i hit all the squares
in the HN reverse-sexism-concern-trolling bingo card?

